# My new dog!!



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

<span style='font-size: 14pt'> SG H'Doc vom Rex Lupus, SchH3, FH2, KKL1, ZW 69. Yep, I am so excited. We are feverishly plugging away to further our bond and polishing up for high level competition.







He is just so awesome...great in the house and riding in the back seat of my truck, he is very clean in the kennel, a ton of drive, Super grips!, loves to work, I love him so!!!</span>




























<span style='font-size: 14pt'>And below...his evil daughter, Xephyr, who is here just for some socializing and fun. Although how do you socialize a puppy who thinks it is so much fun to shred clothing?? I did find help with that issue via a tennis ball, which she LOVES! </span>


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Ooooo I like him! The little daughter is sooooo cute she can be evil. I like a fiesty little girl.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

gorgeous!!!

love them and his daughter looks like an angel


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Good Luck with him Kandi.. I've heard he's an "outstanding" male!!


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

He is outstanding.







Since retiring Hawk, I have longed for a dog that gave me "sparks". They were instant as soon as I loaded him up and drove away with him as fast as I could before Molly changed her mind.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

He's absolutely gorgeous and his daughter is darling! I can see why it was love at first sight!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: rokanhausHe is outstanding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL... I can visualize you doing 90 mph getting away from PA. I'll be following your progress with him.


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

LMAO...yup, that is exactly what I did as soon as the crate door was closed..we were outta there!!! I have had him about a month now. He is bonding nicely to me as he is very aloof with people other than his "one" person. My helpers LOVE him. He is alot of fun to work.


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

Both are cute, but I especially love Xephyr!


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

Xephyr is very cute...very evil, wicked, painful to be around...bites very hard! LOL!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Congrats! Halo says: "Go Daddy, go!"









PS, like her half sister Zephyr, she also has a propensity for shredding stuff, lol!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

He is gorgeous Kandi!! Now, don't say how much you love him on the boards, Molly might change her mind. You need to write how much you dislike him.


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

I am safe..she is not on this board.


----------



## Quirinus (Dec 13, 2008)

I thought I reconized him so I went to your site and watched the video - and I have seen him! I watched him and Molly at the Roland Seminar in Tennessee! Very nice dog! How lucky you are! Oh and his daughter looks like a go getter!

Deidre


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

Thank you Deidre!!! I am glad you found him memorable.


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

He is very handsome!!


----------



## nh_greg (Jul 12, 2002)

I've met both Doc and Xephyr. I like Doc, and Xephyr is a demon dog in disguise. Kandi, tell them what she did to the chair I believe last week at training???




























Was it a chair, or a person??

She had a lot of fans at training, and even though she's not available, there is a member who is looking for a demon, excuse me, a "working" female.

She's going to make someone either a good working dog, or a pain in the butt with her terror!

Congrats Kandi.


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

Beautiful pup. A lot of energy, just like her father. Beautiful GSD's.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

OH, He is a beauty!!!!!! congrats, and wishing you guys the best of luck!!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

he is a handsome boy!! I am partial to those black boys ) and that pupper she DOES look like a little demon seed )))

Have fun with them !!


----------



## nh_greg (Jul 12, 2002)

Kandi,

Are you bringing Xephyr to training tomorrow???? She is a hoot and a 1/2. 

I think Mandy really likes her......


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

I was supposed to go to training today...but came down with a sudden nasty cold. Oh and you mean when Xephyr got all







and took it out on someone's chair with sheer vengeance...glad it was the chair and not someone's pant leg! Holy cow she has a temper!!! Yes, Mandy adores her but really is not looking for a female pup right now....she was just drooling without really thinking.







It happens to the best of us.







Too bad....


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

Hmm,

Not safe from HAWK though. Della is threatening to tell her Dad that you are "in like" with Doc. 

I've tried to explain that you raised and trained Hawk from a puppy and that no one will quite get Hawk's spot in your heart. 

She's not buying it. She's a bit miffed! I had to hide all the phones.

Hope the cold gets better soon. Colds can be a pain in the keester.


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

Ok, Xephyr is from which breeding? How long is she staying with you?


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

I just watched this and was left with my mouth WIDE OPEN! WOW!

http://www.rokanhaus.com/doc.html


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Congrats Kandi







Why did Molly decide to give him up? And is he debarked?


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

Molly has her hands full with Bandit vom Wolfsheim, getting him ready for high level trials, and since I am "inbetween dogs" with lots of time on my hands..it just made sense....

LMAO..no he is not debarked..he was very hoarse from barking and barking. He can have a very nice deep bark.









Xephyr is out of Doc and Queen. She is here until this coming weekend, then my clothes and skin are no longer under constant threat of puppy teeth....


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Well congratulations again you lucky lady







Seems strange to think of Hawk in retirement...

But it's certainly well earned!


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

Hawk is 9 and 1/2 now believe it or not....but aging gracefully.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> Quote:We are feverishly plugging away to further our bond and polishing up for high level competition. He is just so awesome...great in the house and riding in the back seat of my truck, he is very clean in the kennel, a ton of drive, Super grips!, loves to work, I love him so!!!


Lucky you to have Doc!! Good luck with his training and when you two start competing!


----------

